# OSCAR-Beaut. Golden in IRVINE, CA needs home or rescue!!!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Oscar is a purebred 5 year old male golden retriever that my husband bought from an Orange County breeder for his son's 4th birthday when he and his son's mother went their separate ways. He spent his early years as an outside dog in the backyard. Oscar belonged to and was raised around my husband's son (who is autistic) for 4 years but last lear his mother moved in to her mother's small 3br condo that has no yard. Unfortunately he was not able to keep Oscar so we took Oscar in. Oscar has spent the last year with our family which includes 3 children and another dog (17 y/o boy; 10 y/o boy; 9 y/o girl; 2 y/o Australian Shepherd). Needless to say Oscar is exceptionally good with kids and other dogs (but due to his size, can accidentally tumble small children when he brushes by). We have a very small cat, but she won't get close enough to Oscar for me to know how he would react to her, so I honesty have no idea how he is around cats. 

Oscar is very kind natured and easy going, does not lick or jump up (with the exception of a trick to put his paws on your shoulders if you pat your chest - - YES, when he stands on his hind legs he can put his paws on your shoulders). He does not bite but barks he from time to time when he gets excited. Although he was originally an outdoor dog, he has been an indoor dog while he was been with our family so he is house trained. Oscar will sit at the door if he needs to go out or simply hold it until you let him out - he does not scratch at doors or walls and in the year that we've had him, Oscar has not shown any signs of IBS. Oscar likes to go on walks and is trained in all the basics, sit, down, come, stay, fetch (but doesn't drop well). He loves balls and toys he but should be kept away from shoes and small objects that he can easily swallow because he has already had one very costly ($3000) surgery to remove small rubber bouncy ball that lodged in his gut. He is very healthy and has no health concerns that I am aware of. 

Due to the economy and my husband's recent layoff, we have been forced to downsize from our 4br home to a 3br apartment that only allows dogs up to 50lbs. Currently we are hiding Oscar from the leasing office until we find him a good home. Even though our situation is dire, please be aware that we will carefully screen all applicants!!! We will require a $50.00 donation, (in the form of a money order made payable to a rescue/shelter that we will designated at the time of surrender). 

*Location: Irvine, CA *
From: Barks of Love Rescue [email protected]



Oscar- 5 year old male Golden Retriever 


Oscar belonged to and was raised around a 4 year old autistic boy, until one year ago. For the last year, he has been with a family which includes 3 children and another dog (17 y/o boy; 10 y/o boy; 9 y/o girl; 2 y/o Australian Shepherd). Needless to say Oscar is exceptionally good with kids and other dogs (but due to his size, can accidentally tumble small children when he brushes by). 

Oscar is very kind natured and easy going, does not lick or jump up (with the exception of a trick to put his paws on your shoulders if you pat your chest). He does not bite but barks from time to time when he gets excited. Although he was originally an outdoor dog, he has been an indoor dog for the last year so he is house trained. Oscar will sit at the door if he needs to go out or simply hold it until you let him out. Oscar likes to go on walks and is trained in all the basics, sit, down, come, stay, fetch (but doesn't drop well). He loves balls and toys he but should be kept away from shoes and small objects that he can easily swallow because he has already had one very costly ($3000) surgery to remove small rubber bouncy ball that lodged in his gut.

*Adoption Donation: $50**
If interested please contact his owner directly: [email protected]*


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I will forward to Homeward Bound.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks Jackson's Mom

What a wonderful family Oscar has-LOSING their job and trying to find the very best home for him- my heart bleeds for them.

Did you read Oscar's description he sounds like the PERFECT BOY!!!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm hoping a rescue in southern California can take Oscar, but I'm sure Jody will take him. I don't think she ever turns away a dog in need.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

You could check out SCGRR- http://www.scgrrescue.org/
or
GRCGLAR- http://www.grcglarescue.org/


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I wish I could take him, but 2 is more than enough for me. 

Retrievers and Friends of Southern California is a nice rescue group in the area (located in Temecula, CA) that does a good job of placements.

I'll see if my parents know of anyone looking for a sweet golden.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks

If either of you can send Oscar's info to these rescues I'd appreciate it very much!!!!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I forwarded the information to Retrievers and Friends of Southern CA.

http://www.retrieversandfriends.com/index.htm


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Celeigh*

Celeigh

Thanks!! OSCAR is so beautiful and sounds like the PERFECT BOY!!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I sent the e-mail to GRCLA rescue and also SCGRR!

EDIT:
GRCLA replied and all they said was 'We've gotten 100s of copies of this posting."

SCGRR said they had been in touch with the owner and thank you for looking out for him!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nixie*

NIXIE

Thanks!!

I hope that means the SCGRR might take Oscar.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> NIXIE
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> I hope that means the SCGRR might take Oscar.


I hope so! They were VERY nice.


----------

